
Stack Overflow Down - ishener
http://stackoverflow.com/?down=13042014
======
lawl
I'm sorry. Am I the only one not getting all the Github/Stackoverflow/whatever
down threads?

What's interesting about it? Sites are down from time to time, if they are and
you need then, you probably notice. Otherwise, if you don't need them you
obviously don't care...

~~~
bottled_poe
Are you sure you are in the right place? It certainly seems relevant to
"Hacker News" to me.

~~~
nextweek2
From the Guidelines: "What to submit <snip> anything that gratifies one's
intellectual curiosity."

Submitting a website down page does not gratify one's intellect, its just
stating a fact. A post-downtime review would classify as gratifying.

Please people stop submitting website down articles, they are always back up
by the time I get to them and there is not explanation as what happened and
why.

------
mgolawala
Whatever the issue, I am pretty sure they can just Google it and find the
answer on .... wait a minute...

They better get it up quickly, or coders the world over will be late meeting
their deadlines. :)

Seriously though, I cannot count the number of hours this site has saved me.
This tool has done more for software developers than IDEs.

------
laurencei
[http://stackstatus.net/](http://stackstatus.net/) doesnt show anything (yet)

~~~
hieudang9
just tumblr blog, not real-time status page like statuspage.io

------
yla92
Not only Stackoverflow, Superuser.com, Serverfault.com and whole StackExchange
sites seem down.

------
Beltiras
I felt a great disturbance in the flow, as if millions of ideas suddenly
failed to form and were suddenly silenced. I fear something terrible has
happened.

